# Suggest a good point & shoot camera within 5K.



## sumit05 (May 26, 2011)

Hiii pls suggest me gud camera under 5k it will be my first digi cam  so,pls suggest. tHaNkS...


----------



## Sounava (May 27, 2011)

Canon PowerShot A800. But try to stretch your budget a little and go for the Canon PowerShot A1200at around 5.6k. This camera is much better than the A800 and costs only 800bucks more.


----------



## sumit05 (May 27, 2011)

Ok r any more options there other than canon?


----------



## Sounava (May 27, 2011)

^ Nopz no need to consider other brands.


----------



## sumit05 (May 27, 2011)

Ok, i will buy the canon & thanks for the suggestion.Can any one suggest where can i buy it online? :flu-smile3:


----------



## sujoyp (May 27, 2011)

u can get it from ebay.in  jjmehta.com


----------

